# squats in bellingham



## channing (Aug 6, 2010)

anyone know any squats in or around bellingham?


----------



## paddymelt (Aug 6, 2010)

dont know of any typical squats off the top of my head. but if you go to fairhaven and walk down the tracks to "the point," just passed that, up on the hill there's probably still remnants of my old jungle. Bring a tarp, fix a shelter, and boom you have a squat with the best view in town.


----------

